# anyone starting 2ww?



## NG (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi 

Is anyone just about to start their 2ww?  would be nice to chat to anyone at the same stage, to help through the long 2 weeks!

I am on my 4th month of clomid 50mg, and starting to get very impatient now.  i am currently on cd15 and due to ovulate any time in the next few days.  not sure when i will ov this moth as my cycle length was shortened last month for some reason - rd1 31 days, rd2 32 days and rd3 28days!  i normally have pain in my ovaries when i ovulate so can normally tell.

i have been chatting in one of the other threads, but i have lost my way a bit as there are so many girls now and i just can't keep up.  i'm sorry if that sounds awful, because it really is good there are so many of us to offer support, but i have lost my way and don't feel like a very good ff in there anymore.

look forward to chatting to some of you at the same stage as me!

NG x


----------



## mummy2lola (Feb 22, 2009)

Hi there NG... Yep Im now impatiently waiting!!! Im currently on day 17... seems like a lifetime away!!!! Although Im convinced that ill get that BFN once again... I really felt on day 14/15 that Id ovualted, but due to the fact that my dh was slightly too drunk on that night we didnt do the deed !!! not impressed with him at all!! Infact  I didnt speak to him the next day..

As much as Im convinced, my mind is playing games with me.. Ive been so cross today aswell as being tearful, and my mind wanders!! Its so cruel isnt it... Time will tell I suppose!

I know what you mean about loosing youre way!! he he.... Ive posted a couple here and there and then forget where Ive posted ....

How are you feeling about this month??

Michelle x


----------



## NG (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi Michelle  

i find the emotions the hardest to deal with.  i'm not normally one for crying as i am quite to the point with myself and usually just give myself a good shake and pull myself together.  but since starting clomid i usually have an almighty breakdown at least once a month, but i am learning to accept that it is just going to be part and parcel of this journey.

hope you and dh are speaking again.  if you BMS day or two before it will still be ok as   survive inside us for a few days.  hopefully there will have been some waiting for your egg  

trying to be positive for this month.  but i am starting to worry that clomid won't work for me.  i only have two more rounds left after this one and i am a bit nervous of what the next step could be.  trying not to think about it too much though and try to stay positive  .  i have ovulated every month on clomid so it is doing its job, so hoping that it is just a matter of time (i hate that saying now  ).

heres hoping the 2ww will go in quick for us


----------



## Tama (Feb 6, 2009)

Hi NG

Miss you on the other thread hun   but totally understand that it is a bit mad over there. 

Really hope this is your month and you get your  . Hope the 2ww doesn't drive you too mad.

Take care

Tamsin x


----------



## NG (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi Tama  

i do pop in on the other thread every few days to keep up with what is happening with you all, so i have not disappeared completely. there is just so many people that i can't keep up with the personal posts and then i don't feel a very good ff.  

hope this month is going well for you.  hope everything at work is ok too.

take care


----------



## Tama (Feb 6, 2009)

Hiya NG - don't feel a bad FF   there really are a lot of people on there and it can be hard to keep up with everyone, don't be hard on yourself, all this is hard enough without feeling bad about posting. 

How are things with you? Really hope this month is going okay. You're on round 4? Really hoping it work this time for you hun    I'm doing okay, seem to be on a positive vibe at the moment   I'm cd9 today so have a scan on Monday so keeping everything crossed that there are some lovely follies. I've been having pain in that area so hope that means there are follies growing   Work is going okay, we are on a mini half term for a few days so there are no pg ladies around me at the moment so I'm smiling and keeping positive. 

Really nice to chat to you. Keep in touch. I'm really hoping you get your  - keep me updated  

Take care

Tamsin xx


----------



## NG (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi tama  

i'm ok this month, yes on round 4   only 2 more rounds to go after this, don't know where the time has gone.  i'm starting to get a little worrried now in case this isn't going to work and don't know what the next step will be  .  but trying not to think of it too much and stay positive and hope this month will be my BFP.

glad to hear you are feeling more positive, and getting a break from the pg ladies.  good luck for your scan on monday, i'm sure you will have some lovely follies - the pain sounds like a good sign.  i usually get a pain in left/right ovary each month.

hope you get your BFP too


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

*NG *  Babe, you can please some people some of the time, but you can't please _all_ of the people all of the time. That's one of my favourite quotes 

Don't worry about doing or not doing personals! I try as best I can, but when all is said and done, I have a ****e memory.. work to do.. a house to clean [I married an Engineer.. I am ALWAYS having to clean my house!!] .. constant family in and out of my house or I am not here to do them, full stop. I do try to offer more attention to those who seem to struggle more than others or maybe if one of the girls is having a REALLY BAD day etc, but otherwise I can only do it 'generally'. Now and again I can manage to do personals for pretty much everyone, but that is a mighty rare thing..

Get your bum back over to that chat thread!  and stay a part of the group with the rest of us. We're all here for one another, whether we get to do personals etc or not. I have taken offence at people not replying to my posts, in the past.. but I later realised the the cocktail of raging hormones + Clomid + tiredness + looooong days at work = a loony toon Laura  At the end of the day, it was _my_ problem that I took offence because people didn't reply to me. So if you miss anyone out of personals and they don't like it, it's their issue to deal with.. that very sentiment applies to myself, too! [_just in case _ I throw my toys out the pram again any time soon lol] 

Good luck with your 4th round, babe.. I'm on my 5th and must say it's going relatively okay so far. Whoop! 

Laura Xx


----------



## bella 64 (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi Girls
Im now on    this is the hardest time the wait 
Having my bloods taken thurs, so i should find out if ive ov,d.


----------



## NG (Feb 17, 2009)

Laura - point taken    i will come back. i think we all have ****e memories on this clomid, i def do anyway!  good luck on your 5th cycle  

Hi Bella   - This is always the longest 2 weeks of the month  .  good luck for your bloods on thurs, let me know how you get on  . i had mine taken yesterday and will get the results tomorrow, so fingers crossed.  i have ov'd every month so hopefully i have again.  so nice to read that you had success with clomid for your daughter, gives us all hope, and must make you feel positive it will work again.


----------



## bella 64 (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi NG 
Im CD19 today so probably about 6dpo  hope your bloods come back good.
You say you have ov,d every month? thats v good.
I havent had v good results when it comes to ov,d and im on 100mg.
What dose clomid are you taking? how have the s/e been for you?

I have only one more cycle left with clomid. I was very lucky i concieved DD on 50mg clomid 3yrs ago.
I have been trying since, with no luck 

Im going back to the clinic next monday, to see whats next for us.

What CD are you on? are we cycle buddies


----------



## Tama (Feb 6, 2009)

Hiya NG

Just saw that you had bloods done yesterday and are waiting for the results - BEST of LUCK hun    I'm sure they will come back and show that you have ov. So you have about a week left before testing? Or do I have that wrong? Really hope you get your    . I saw Laura's post even if you come back to the thread and just read and say hi every now and then that would be really cool but no pressure. Chat soon and let me know how you get on today xxx

Laura - hope you are okay babe. Glad this cycle is being kind to you really hope it brings with it a  for you xx

Bella - best of luck for your results too hun hope they show you have Ov this month. I'm just about to start my 2ww and know how long that is. Best of luck for your    x

Tamsin xx


----------



## NG (Feb 17, 2009)

well bloods came back and great news 65.7    thats the highest result yet so feeling really positive  

Bella - i am cd26 just now of what i think will be a 31/32 day cycle.  last month kind of stuffed up and was a 28 day cycle for some reason  .  but going by prog results and ovulation pain i reckon i am back to a 31/32 cycle this month again.  
i have been very lucky and ov'd every month so the dosage was right from the first round.  i know it takes some of us girls a few months to get the dose right, so i am lucky in that respect.  
i am on 50mg, side effects not been too bad, they have varied from month to month, mostly just tiredness, sore (.)(.) towards end of cycle, and this month having stomach cramps and indegestion past few days. how are you coping with s/e?  
hope the clomid works again for you   try and keep positive, it has worked before  .  i have two more rounds left after this month and then a follow up appointment too.  but i reckon if it doesn't work they will give me another 3 months as the pills are doing what they are suppossed to.

Tama - yep, just under a week until testing.  must stay away from the pee sticks!  don't have any tests in the house to try and resist temptation.  only want to test if i am late, but we will see   i posted on the other thread again last night to say hello and give you all an update, will try and keep up to date with everyone and keep posting!
good luck on the long 2ww!


----------



## bella 64 (Oct 1, 2008)

WOW!! NG they are excellent results  hopefully this is going to be your lucky month.

I'm of tomorrow for bloods, so i will not get result till Monday 
Will keep you posted.

Hi Tama, how are things going with you? hey you too are on the  
Lets hope for our   .


----------



## NG (Feb 17, 2009)

so pleased with the results, so fingers crossed  

hope your results will be just as good   i get sick fed up waiting on results, waiting to test blah blah


----------



## Tama (Feb 6, 2009)

Great results NG so pleased for you - have posted on the other thread to you too xxx

Tx


----------



## hopeandfaith (Jun 10, 2009)

Hi everyone

hope you dont mind me gatecrashing, new to this site and hoping this is the correct place to post

i have done 6 cycles of chlomid, never ovulated (although feel i was tested at the wrong time and ov later, but thats another story)

i have just taken my last round of chlomid but this time had a trigger shot to make me ovulate, i did an opt and blow me down it showed positive i have never seen that before. 

anyway i am 5 days into my 2ww and its a nightmare trying to keep myself positive.

i have blood tests tomorrow to see if i have ov, fingers crossed not sure when i get results as its at a private hospita, i am hoping saturday

this is the first cycle i have ever taken a trigger shot, so i am praying real hard that it works and i dont have to go for IUI which is due to start next cycle.

i have strange cramps in my tummy, i so know its too early for concieving signs and i am also thinking maybe i am ovulating late so will continue to BD. or maybe its a side effect from drugs........... so who knows.

all i know is i am totally drained, exhausted and can hardly stay awake.

let me know how you all get on girls its good to know we have support out there.

my main gripe is why keep someone on chlomid for 6 cycles when clearly it hasnt worked, if it wasnt for moving to another FS i would not have got the trigger shot, so im hoping the move was a positive one

baby dust to you all xxx


----------



## NG (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi hopeandfaith!

keeping my fingers crossed for you that you have ovulated this cycle and your bloods go ok  

it's so difficult not to read into every twinge, we are so aware of every little niggle drives us  

good luck for this cycle and hope the 2ww won't feel too long for you


----------



## hopeandfaith (Jun 10, 2009)

Hi NG

thank you for your kind words, right back at you.

so where are you in your 2ww?

i can see you have done 4 rounds of chlomid! does the drug make you ovulate?

speak soon hun x


----------



## NG (Feb 17, 2009)

i'm currently on cd27 of a 31/32 day cycle - not long now! yes on 4th round of 50mg, i have been very lucky and ov'd every month, so pills doing their job but just no bfp  

what dose are you on? has your clinic been upping your dose since you were not ovulating in your other cycles?


----------



## hopeandfaith (Jun 10, 2009)

hi ya

well thats the thing i was on 3 rounds of 50g then she changed it to 100g, i feel this should have been done sooner although my faith in my first FS slowly diminished, it wasnt till i moved to another fs that she advised ovarian drilling, lap and dye and then last round of 150, well thats what i have just had with a trigger shot.

so thats why i feel my time has slightly been wasted by the first lady i saw was only a gyny and clearly wasnt good enough, not until i actually went to a fertility specialist that things go moving.

i didnt even have my follicles tracked with gyny. and whats even more frustrating is that i was refered by my gp i wish they would do their research before wastig womens time and heartache.

sorry rambling on...............

when you going to test?


----------



## NG (Feb 17, 2009)

don't apologise, this is what this place is for to let out all our frustrations.
that's a shame you have had such a bad experience.  it's almost as if they don't understand how important and emotional all this is.  well here's hoping the 150mg and the jab have done the trick  
i'm going to try and not test until i am late. so monday or tuesday. somehow i find it harder to deal with a negative test than af arriving. i don't have anymore test's in the house, so that should help me resist temptation


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Good morning 2WW ladies    esp my cycle buddy Tamsin  

Here's hoping for some     

Hope - good luck with the blood results.  Hindsight is a fabulous thing and I wish I'd known to ask that my GP refer me straight to an FS instead of gynaes who dillydallied from Nov-Apr and couldn't even diagnose my PCO!!!  Doh    I think a lot of us on FF are in the same boat, having come across medical professionals who don't have the same sense of urgency as we do.  Fingers crossed your new treatment will work for you this cycle.

NG - good to see you back!  Great news about your prog bloods.  I have my first blood test next Friday CD23 and am really hoping I will have ov'd.


----------



## hopeandfaith (Jun 10, 2009)

Hi Kd

i am glad you understand where i am coming from.

like you my gyny dillidallied from September to March - so frustrating.


Anyhow onwards and upwards as they say.

So is this you first round of Chlomid, am i right in thinking you are having bllod test to see if you have ovulated?

i am havingmine this afternoon and am so aprehensive.

stay positive x


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi Hope - yes, first cycle on Clomid this month and it's CD16 today.  I've been pretty lucky with the s/e and only suffered from a dry mouth/throat for a couple of days.  Blood test is booked at my GP for next Friday.  Never had my progesterone levels checked so no idea what to expect!

I hope the weekend goes by quickly for you and you get a positive result asap.

Thanks for the positive thoughts, sending lots of   to you all!!!


----------



## hopeandfaith (Jun 10, 2009)

Hi ya

you say you had your time wasted by your previous gyny, what treatment if any did she give you, if you say this is your first round

wow you are lucky, i was constantly bloated, but on a stone since september! was possessed by the devil many a times, how my DH put up with me i have no idea, and headaches that were terrible.

i pray you dont have any increased s/e 

i was infomred that the test results have to be above 30 to have ovulated, i have never been anywhere close 2.5 was my highest, even after 5 rounds of chlomid it didnt seem to do anything! 

although some FS would say that it is possible to ovulate after day 21, which we all know can be correct, so being tested on day 21 could be a waste of time, if it wasnt for me having the trigger shot this cycle i would have stamped my feet to have a blood test on day 21 and after day 21!

I did find with chlomid that it dried my up and its not very good for the CM, so as a bit of advise try preeseed! 

you may have this already.

be careful how many rounds of chlomid you take as i have just found out it can think your linning which is not good.

Do you have private health care or you doing this through your NHS.

hoping this cycle works for you   

speak soon xxx


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi h&f - I'll send you a PM about the clomid / treatment history, but re; the timing of your blood test - do you know approx which days you ovulate?

One of the girls on the Crazy Clomid Chatter thread, Karen-Lynne, had been getting very low prog results on Day 21 and then asked for a test on Day 28 and it was much higher, and positive for ovulation!

Here's her message about it:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=194667.msg3072854#msg3072854


----------



## bella 64 (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi Girls 
Had my bloods taken yesterday, i think i was about 7dpo 

Kd74~ Thats probably whats been happening to me  as my results are low some months 
Maybe i will have them taken a lil later next month.
How are you? are you on the horrid   

NG~ how have you been? have you kept away from those pee sticks, or i will call the  

Tama~ hello hope your ok.

Hello to everyone else ive missed.


----------



## Tama (Feb 6, 2009)

Hi Bella

What did the test results show this month hun, too early to pick up Ov? Will they do another test later in cycle? Best of luck hun   xx

NG - how are you hun? Not long to wait now, sending you loads of   for a  next week xx

Kerryn- how are things with you cycle buddy? Hope you are okay. Sending you some   here's hoping there are some  really soon xx

    

Tamsin x


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi T - have sent you a PM.  Hope the wind dies down for you  

Hope - have sent you a PM as well.

Hi Bella - no I'm a bit of an imposter on this thread at the moment    Just popped in a few days ago to say hi to NG.  I'm not quite on the 2WW yet - am only expected to OV sometime between today and Monday.  I'm on the same CD as Tamsin but it seems I'll OV later.

Definitely worth asking for a second blood test later in the month so that you get a true picture of what's going on.

Sending you all lots and lots of


----------



## bella 64 (Oct 1, 2008)

Tamsin~Ive not had my results back yet, they will be there Monday.
I'm just hoping i have ov,d and it shows a good result.

Its been hard to work out when i have ov,d, as those opks play tricks with you.


----------



## hopeandfaith (Jun 10, 2009)

hi ya Bella

i to get my resiults on monday, 6th round of chlomid but with the addition of a trigger shot, i did an opk but like you said they can play tricks!

i hope both our results are good for us

speak to you soon and fingers crossed xx


----------



## bella 64 (Oct 1, 2008)

Hello HF, i hope we get a good result.Mine will come back monday afternoon.
Yes the opks can be a nightmare 
Let me know how you get on.

I noticed you live in Essex, where abouts are you?


----------



## NG (Feb 17, 2009)

how are we all coping on the 2ww?  i am so fed up   on cd29 today, no signs of af yet so heres hoping.  i normally get a day or two of spotting before the old witch shows her face, but nothing so far   the stomach cramps i had at the start of the week have died down now, so i don't know what's going on.

Bella and H&F good luck for Monday, hope your reults are good   i don't use opks as i've heard they can be unreliable for girls with PCOS.

kd74 good luck for the bloods on friday.  hope you are getting busy with dh!  

Hi Tama hope everything ok with you


----------



## hopeandfaith (Jun 10, 2009)

HI ya NG

how you hanging in there hun?  

any updates x


----------



## mummy2lola (Feb 22, 2009)

Hi Ladies... Well Im absolutely thrilled to tell you all that I got my   last week!!!!!!!!
Ive been too afraid to post because I didnt want to jinx it.... I truly thought that this month was a no go as I was convinced we had missed it! I have had 3 weddings and one christening so lots of alcohol... It really is a miracle!

I am Soooooooooooooooo happy but very nervous! 

Good luck to all you...


----------



## hopeandfaith (Jun 10, 2009)

Hey mummytolola

CONGRATULATIONS...............so lovley to hear good news, your look after yourself and relax

its great to see the big fat posisitve letters on here

did you have any symptoms?

glad to see miricles do happen xx


----------



## NG (Feb 17, 2009)

mummy2lola - congratulations    fantastic news!  when we hear someone getting a bfp it picks us all up and gives us some more hope  . hope everything goes well for you, all the best wishes to you and your family  

hiya H&F - i am going absolutely bananas    no sign of af yet, so all good.  i had a bit of a wobble this morning as i was sure i felt like af was starting and i was too scared to go to the toilet just in case   , i got myself worked up into a right state, how much more stupid can this clomid make me.  i am really scared incase it will be a bfn, this is the first month that dh has been positive and i so don't want to let him down.  he is away just now as well so it is horrible because one way or another i have to tell him on the phone.  he's not back until a week on tuesday  
good luck for your blood results tomorrow   let us know how you get on

good luck to you too bella, hope you get good results too


----------



## mummy2lola (Feb 22, 2009)

Thank you for youre kind words ladies 

Hopeandfaith- No symptoms at all! I tested simply so I could get on with the next month.. I even went and got myself changed and made a cup of tea before I checked the test. I was almost certain that it was going to be just 'another' negative test!
I almost fainted when I saw the faint line! I ran to my bedroom window and burst into tears..

Im sending all of you lovely ladies baby dust and the very best of luck...... 

Michelle xx


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

HOORAYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!     

Michelle, that is such fantastic news! Thank you for sharing this with us - it's a great way to start the week!

Congratulations to you and DH, and all the best for a healthy 8 or so months  Was DH home when you tested? He must've freaked out when you started crying!

Hi NG  - hope you can stay  but I realise it's easier said than done! How to be positive and optimistic, but at the same time not get your hopes up? TTC really is a rollercoaster... I really hope this month is your BFP  Yes, DH and I got busy 7 days out of 8 and my temp chart indicates OV right in the middle so hopefully we've covered it. Only my thin lining to sort out now.

Bella & Hope - good luck for the results today!

Hi Tamsin - how are you going? Are you having a blood test this week? Feeling ok?? 

I'm very excited because my temp chart has indicated a dip and a rise for the first time in the four months I've been charting! Thursday it dipped and Saturday morning it was the highest temp I've ever had, so at last I have some indication that I *may* have OV'd on CD16. Unfortuntately no CM or any other signs (twinges, etc) but blood test this Friday is perfectly timed so I'm looking forward to finding out for certain.

Let's hope Michelle has kicked off a run of BFPs on this thread!

xoxo
kd


----------



## Tama (Feb 6, 2009)

Michelle that's lovely news. You and dh must be so very happy, well done you   Hope you have healthy 8 months. 

Kerryn - how are you feeling hun? Glad the temp things should that you Ov that is great news, with those big follies I'm not surprised   Here's hoping the lining is lovely and thick now for the little guy to find and snuggle in   I don't have blood tests   I have a scan on cd12 with the trigger hCG shot, I'm told that you Ov 36 hours after in the injection then I just have to wait and see. I keep going up and down really. I'm okay in myself but finding it hard to believe that it will happen this month. I hate that I can't just ride it out and not think about it but it's all I think about most of the time    I've been having some more cramping but only mild. I have no idea if it has worked this month or not. I guess implantation would happen any where from today until Friday so I'm   that the   found one (or both) of my eggs and is travelling as we speak to the womb    . 

NG - any news yet hun. I have everything crossed for you babe.      Let us know how you got on xx

hopeandfaith - how are you hun? Everything okay?

Bella - how are you babe? When do you get the blood test results?  Hope everything is okay. xx

As for me I'm cd19 and going nuts   One minute I feel positive and the next I'm not so sure. Everything this month looked good from the 2 follies to the lining, dh and I had a lot of BMS from cd9-cd15 so we did all we could. I just struggle to believe that it will be me getting a BFP. I've never fallen pg before so I don't even have the knowledge that it can happen. Okay enough of my crazy talk.

Hang in their ladies we can get those  

Tamsin xx


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi T - not crazy talk at all!  I find it impossible to strike the right balance between thinking positively about a BFP and visualising that it will happen, versus trying to take things as they come and believe whatever the outcome is, it has happened that way for a reason.

Ummmm... it's tough!

But - at least it's reassuring when all the physical signs are there that your BFP *is* possible this month    I hope you have a cute little bean getting ready to settle down for 9 months  

ps - I'm looking forward now to a rest from the BMSing......!


----------



## hopeandfaith (Jun 10, 2009)

hi gang.

How you all doing?

i got my results today, they were 39.7 highest it has ever been, my last one was 2.5, but i know this level is due to the trigger of prenyl i had, i know they want anything about 30 i am just concerned its low, still i am intersted to know if there is an average, and how high is high!!! always look for things  

NG how you hanging in there, fingers crossed and everything else for the both of us hunny let me know how you are doing

HI Tasmin, like you i am up and down, trying to be positive but not getting hopes up, and thought pops into my head then i quickly get rid of it, to not tempt fate etc, my head is constantly on the go.........when will you be testing hun?

kerryn how you doing - here, here to what you said ......"Let's hope Michelle has kicked off a run of BFPs on this thread"

KD how you doing hun, from what i have had the same tx this month, the trigger shot! what date did you have yours tring to work out if we are cyle buddies. were you on chlomid? i have had cramping too but not sure if in my head or a side effect grrr? fingers are crossed for you this month sweetie xx

Bella hun i know we have been talking via messages, just know i am thinking of you and sending you big   and positive thoughts xxxxx

if anyone has any 21 blood test results i would be interested to know what your levels were


----------



## bella 64 (Oct 1, 2008)

girls
Hope your all keeping up the PMA, and not getting to tempted for testing.

Thanks HF for your reply.It means a lot,my cycle buddy

Tama, hope you are ok, and keeping 

NG~how are things with you hun?

KD~ Have a good rest from BMS. [i know what you mean ]


----------



## Tama (Feb 6, 2009)

Evening ladies

Just a quicky from me, we have thunder, lightning and heavy rain so power may go off any minute  

Bella - I'm okay thanks, trying to stay positive. How about you? xx

KD - how are you hun? Have you had any more cramps? Hope you are well xx

Hopeandfaith - my head is always thinking but like you I try to push out negative thoughts. I'm due to test on the 24th June. How about you? xx

NG - best of luck for tomorrow hun. Praying you get your  xxx Let us know.

Michelle - as it sunk in yet? Bet you are on cloud nine xx

Tamsin xx


----------



## hopeandfaith (Jun 10, 2009)

Hi tamawe have bad weather too, whereabouts are you 

i am not too sure when to test, as i am not regular, but my cons said to test 14 days after trigger shot but will prob do it after 16 as i could have ovulated up to two days after shot. im currently on cd 24.

you must have had your shot quite early - or have i got that wrong lol   i guess we are all different, i know for sure our cons are  

speak soon stay    xx


----------



## NG (Feb 17, 2009)

well girls, still no sign of af no spotting nothing so trying to keep  .  i have been paranoid all day that i could feel af starting, wouldn't like to tell you how often i have been to the loo today   sure the girls at work think i have a problem  .  so i am going to test tomorrow morning   of all the tests i have done in the past few years i have never been so scared/nervous.  i am praying and wishing so hard, please let it be my turn  

kerryn - all the signs are good for ov! hope this is your month  

Tama - def not crazy talk.  i know exactly where you are coming from, look at the state i am in now because i was so positive, now i'm scared it will be a BFN!  so difficult to get the balance right. we had a massive thunder and lightening storm on saturday i got caught in it while out walking the dogs in a woodland, had to get out of there quick talk about the worst place to be   i got absolutely soaked, right through to my underwear  .  so sounds like it has made its way down to you, hope the power stays on!

H&F -   that is great prog levels! def not too low, anything over 30 is a def sign of ov. i'm sure i read somewhere that there isn't average levels and it varies greatly from person to person.  my levels over the past few cycles were:
round 1 - cd22 24, cd28 27.9
round 2 - cd28 28
round 3 - cd24 32.9
round 4 - cd24 65.7
as you can see it has taken me a few rounds to work out the right day to have my bloods taken.  i ov around cd17 so have bloods done on cd24 now.

bella - have you got your results hun?  hope they were good


----------



## mummy2lola (Feb 22, 2009)

I really do pray for you all and hope that I have started off all of the   to be..... I have a lucky feeling feeling about this thread!!


Tama- It hasnt sunk in at all!! Im still in shock, I have a 6 week scan next week. Please god everything will be ok, then perhaps It will hit me!

The best of luck with testing... my fingers and toes are crossed for you all  

Michelle xx


----------



## hopeandfaith (Jun 10, 2009)

thanks mummylola   as they say from your mouth to gods ears  

NG please stay strong, at this stage i dont think anything can prepare us and like we have all said its a hard balance to get right. let us know how you get on, but do remember even with AF away there is always hope.

chat later sweetie and keep strong xxx


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

*Hi H&F* - congrats on your prog result! As the other ladies have said, anything over 30 nmol/l is a good indication of OV. Here's some official info: "Progesterone concentration on Day 21 of the menstrual cycle - this test is designed to confirm ovulation. A good result is progesterone >30 nmol/L although ovulation is indicated if progesterone >18 nmol/L."

... which I found here: http://www.carefertility.com/care-fertility-sc0/general-practitioners-section-sj6/ as well as on many other sites.

(Obviously the Day 21 timing only applies if you OV around CD14)  Yes, I'm on my first cycle of Clomid but didn't have a trigger shot as cons wanted to see how I'd respond just to the Clomid on its own.

*NG -* GOOD LUCK HONEYBEE!!!!!!!! Thinking of you today, regardless of the result  

*Michelle* - I'm with you! I think the sunshine is making me feel more positive for us all  All the best for next week's scan!

*Hi T* - nope, no more cramps or tenderness since Sunday / Monday morning. How about you? Hope you didn't lose power again!

*Bella *- how did you get on yesterday?  

Well ladies, have a fantastic day today! Feeling good right now  thanks to the sun and blue skies. Am lucky that our office overlooks a lake and fields, so I keep stealing glances out the windows 

/links


----------



## bella 64 (Oct 1, 2008)

KD~I Went to the clinic, and they are taken me of clomid.
I had a scan and its making my lining to thin so it will be no more drugs for a good few weeks for me.
Which in a way i am pleased, because whats the point taking something when its not doing nothing for you 

So i now have to move on with OI, or IVF, but it all comes down to money.
I just need some time to get my head round a few things, i def need a break from ttc.
Who knows it could just happen naturally .

Well i hope you girls dint mind me lurking and popping in occasionally to say Hello.
Good luck to you all on clomid, keep    .


----------



## hopeandfaith (Jun 10, 2009)

Hey bella,

you stay with us hunny, its good to talk as they say.

i thin i have mentioned to you before.....have you had an appointment with the NHS, as because we had covered everything privately, we jumped quite far in advance and was offered IUI which i am hoping i dont need, if i do we start this next month, already have the injections and drugs at home in case.

i am just thinking that like me you could be moved on quicker and not have to pay for it hunny, its worth speaking to your GP to refer you and take all your info from your private FS.

as like you said theres not point in taking something that doesnt work, so the NHS willhopefully move you on.

we got refered to the NHS while seeing FS privately to save time.

anything is worth ago hunny - keep smiling   and stay in touch Cycle buddy

xx

Hey Kd

thank you so much for that info it has def made me feel better, so thank you. i must have ovulated around day 17 /18 as that is when i took the trigger shot to make ovulate, so does that go in line with timings of what you said about ov on day 21?

bet you are looking forward to getting  your blood results on friday   stay positive, think we must be kinda cycle buddies as we ov near each other?

i was having cramps all oflast week but now they have gone, so who knows what is going on, may have a side effect from drugs.

how are all you other girls doing.

NG any news hunny


----------



## bella 64 (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi HF

Thanks   We have been down that route already and they could no longer help us.
So private it was 

Keeping everything crossed for you this month 

Once i know what our next move is i will keep you all posted.


----------



## hopeandfaith (Jun 10, 2009)

what treatment did you have with the NHS hun xx

 x and thank you.


----------



## bella 64 (Oct 1, 2008)

I had Clomid, and then was told i needed Ovulation induction [private]


----------



## Tama (Feb 6, 2009)

Hi All

Just wanted to pop on and send some     to NG. Been thinking about you today, really hope it was a BFP for you hun xx

Hope everyone else is feeling okay and not going too nuts on the 2ww. I'm having a positive day today. So will send some to each of you....                  

I believe that we can all get our  

Enjoy your evenings

Tamsin x


----------



## NG (Feb 17, 2009)

hi girls

well had a bit of a scare last night as i had some spotting and again this morning when i got up.  but i decided what the heck i'll do a test anyway and it showed the usual negative straight away and i was just sitting staring at it and OMG the faintest second line started to appear - i think i have at last got my  .  the second line didn't get very dark but it was def there! i had to blink a few times as i thought i was seeing things  .  so just to be 100% definate i went and bought a digital test at lunch time and i will use this tomorrow morning.

I really can't believe it, i am in total shock right now.

thank you for all your positive thoughts and wishes, i am sure it has made the difference.


----------



## MistyW (May 6, 2008)

Congratulations NG    
What type of pee stick did you use? You never really get a dark line on the cheapies, but I've always found them to be 100% accurate.  
I'm over the moon for you, I've been lurking because I could feel a BFP avalanche about to begin xxx


----------



## NG (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi Misty!

thank you! congrats on your bambino too!

it was a clearblue one (not the digital), the one that shows a negative or a plus sign.  the negative came up straight away and slowly the other line started to appear, i really can't believe it.  i was so stupid that i double checked the instructions and it did say depending on when you test that the positive line can be darker, the same colour or lighter and all means a def BFP.  so i hope so


----------



## Tama (Feb 6, 2009)

NG I'm soooo happy for you and your dh.     I've posted on the chatter thread to you too   Enjoy every minute babe   xx

Lets hope there will be some more  really soon   

Tamsin x


----------



## mummy2lola (Feb 22, 2009)

WOOHOO.........................   !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

We are on a roll now... Congratualtions NG! My line was also very faint and like you I kept thinking that I was imagining it!! 

The very best of luck to you all on testing xxx


----------



## hopeandfaith (Jun 10, 2009)

Hey NG OMG, OMG CONGRATULATIONS WOO HOO CONGRATULATIONS,  

i have been thinking of you all day and have been checking in to see if you had been on, and when i just did, i was so happy to see your news, i had  a big grin on my face and even told my hubby, he was like who is NG lol, so had to explain.

its funny how your paths make you close to people you have not even met but have stuff in common with  

lets hope the luck continues for us all.

you look after yourself and stay in touch xxxx


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

YAYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

GO NG!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You've made my day!

         

I am so thrilled for you!!! Congrats to you and your DH! How does he feel I bet he can't wait to get home and give you a big 

In the meantime I am sending you a virtual one 

That's two so far this week girls, and it's only Wednesday!

*Hi Bella - * please continue to lurk while you get your head around what to do next. I hope FF can still be a valuable resource and support for you  Did your cons mention Puregon? JennyW on the chatter thread was moved from Clomid to Puregon due to lining issues. She had a month off in between. She is on the NHS and I *think* P is more exe than C however still cheaper than IVF.

You're absolutely right - give your body (mind and soul) a rest and your BFP could come naturally. Sending you lots of 

*H&F* - the ideal time for the prog blood test is 7 days after OV so if you OV CD17/18 then around CD24/25 would be test time. As your clinic gave you a trigger shot I'm sure they scheduled the blood test for the optimal day. My GP only does bloods Weds and Fri so I'm lucky this month my test day falls on a Friday.

What CD are you on today? I'm CD21 and OV'd CD16 (last Friday) according to my temp chart.

*Michelle -* how are you feeling? Have you told anyone other than DH?

*Hi T *- I have PM'd you. Hope you're still feeling  today 

DH and I are off to see The Script in concert tonight  Should be good, but I'm hoping the screaming teenage girls in the crowd don't get tooooo crazy.

Congrats again NG xoxo


----------



## hopeandfaith (Jun 10, 2009)

hey How is everyone doing, we seem to have gone a little quiet.

sending hugs to everyone and i hope you are all okay 

xx


----------



## Tama (Feb 6, 2009)

Hi ladies

NG not sure if you are about at the moment - thinking of you loads    

Hi to everyone else. How are the 2ww's going? Do we have anyone testing this week? I'm due to test Wednesday but I'm not sure it will be a BFP. Had some pinky CM today so have a feeling af is going to turn up, feeling a little blue  

Wishing you all loads of   may all your baby dreams come true  

Tamsin x


----------



## hopeandfaith (Jun 10, 2009)

Hi tama

good to hear from you.

let us know how you get on hun, could be spotting? you never know

i am due to test this week, but think it will be a no go, i do not feel any different at all i hope i am wrong xx

keep strong hun x


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi ladies

T - I hope your spotting has disappeared and you're feeling    about tomorrow xoxoxo  I'm ok, feeling less and less +ve to be honest as the days go by.  Trying to prepare myself for the next cycle - eg, another scan to check lining, and if it's not great then making an appt with Mr Trew to discuss Clomid alternatives.  I have an acupuncture appt this Saturday to look forward to though  

H&F - which day are you testing?  I have read soooooooooo many different accounts of how women feel before a BFP I think it varies hugely from person to person so it's hard to decide if what you're feeling is "good" or not.  This is the first time I've OV'd since I was a teenager so I really have no idea what my body is doing  

Which day are you testing?

Hi NG    Thinking of you xoxo

Michelle - how are you?  Any more scans scheduled?

Bella - hope you're doing ok  

Have a great day ladies!  Let's get some BFPs posted on here this week


----------



## hopeandfaith (Jun 10, 2009)

Hi ya

i could test tomorrow, but i feel like i want to put it off as dont think i can take the heartache.

ill see.

Are you going to be testing at all hun?



here, here lets get those bfp letters on here


----------



## Tama (Feb 6, 2009)

Hi

Hope&faith- thanks for the positive words hun. I'm trying to stay strong but I really do think it's af on her way. I've got a brown (sorry TMI) coloured spotting at the moment, no red but I do get a brown colour before af turns up so think it's game over. Really hope it's a BFP for you next week. xx

Kerryn-I really hope that you'll get your BFP. When is test day? I haven't got a hpt because I always start af. I'm still having brown spotting today so I think it will turn into af. xx

NG - hope you are okay hun, thinking of you   x

Bella - hope all is well with you x

Mummy2 Lola - hope everything is okay with you hun xx

Best of luck to all testers. I'm   it's   

Tamsin x


----------



## hopeandfaith (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks tama   xx


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Hello lovelies

Tamsin - sending you lots of     for overnight and making sure that AF stays away!  Thank you so much for your kind words xoxox  Today I've had a bit of a dull ache in my lower belly and lower back and I'm pretty sure I had the same just before AF last month... but it's not over til the fat lady sings    Won't test until Friday or Saturday earliest.  Friday will be 14DPO.  Am keeping an eye on my temp chart as in *most* cases temps drop just prior to AF's arrival.

H&F - whenever you feel up to it, chick.

It would be great to get some +ve results on here


----------

